# Internet access / working while on vacation



## prubah (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm planning doing some traveling around SEA for a number of months. I'd like to possibly rent 30-90 days but possibly longer (6 months) I'm able to do phone support remotely. And have the option now at 48 to spend a few months in different locations. Thailand, Vietnam, etc. I'd like to know how legal this is with the Thai government and what online/phone access is in places like Phuket and Ko Samui.
Would a 90 day travel visa be ok?

TY


----------



## zend (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes its possible.You can find many apartment rentals. Try and get a multiple entry visa to thailand. Fly Airasia there is always cheap promotions available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

prubah said:


> I'm planning doing some traveling around SEA for a number of months. I'd like to possibly rent 30-90 days but possibly longer (6 months) I'm able to do phone support remotely. And have the option now at 48 to spend a few months in different locations. Thailand, Vietnam, etc. I'd like to know how legal this is with the Thai government and what online/phone access is in places like Phuket and Ko Samui.
> Would a 90 day travel visa be ok?
> 
> TY


In Thailand, Phuket internet fine. Many places to rent with long term tourism down 50%. 
However, you can't legally work on your own.


----------

